# Diet bread



## meatiee4 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hey everyone! I want to make a bread but I am on diet so I also want it to be low-calorie. Once, I heard about banana bread but I have never prepared it. Do you know it is diet one or no? What is more, I love different kinds of dried fruits, grains etc and my budget is not limited so I am waiting for your recipes!


----------



## biteme7951 (Oct 18, 2018)

Definitely not a low calorie bread. One slice of the lowest calorie recipe I have found is still 137 per slice. (and no, if you eat the loaf whole it is not considered one slice....I tried). 

https://tastesbetterfromscratch.com/skinny-banana-bread/

Barry.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2018)

Zucchini or Pumpkin bread is a better choice. Both have a large assortment of Low calorie recipes online...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 18, 2018)

For sure banana bread is not low cal. take JJ's suggestion look up recipes on line.

Warren


----------

